# Darwin Oak question?



## Donzie

I’m lusting over a bit of old school Darwin bags. Love them. I am particularly partial to Chocolate and Oak Darwin leathers.

One thing I’ve always wondered about is the colour difference within Darwin Oak? Some are almost a rosy oak and others are more of a true brown colour. Is it how they are treated or is it just the individual leather itself that creates this?

Attached is an example of what I mean.

Rosy oak Darwin.


----------



## Donzie

These ones are more brown in colour.

Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on why this is? Could be the lighting/camera?


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Yes, Donzie I'd agree that lighting has a huge amount to do with how these different examples show in the pics, some of which look like they were taken in more studio type conditions vs. natural and artificial indoor light.  Can be hard to judge what they will look like "in the flesh" until you see them.  

Oak does indeed have a fairly wide range of colour variation depending on the hide, and of course the wear.  Less worn, lighter/newer Oak will gradually darken over time with exposure to UV light, the elements and leather creams, etc.  It will season.  One of the joys of an Oak Darwin bag, and part of their natural beauty.


----------



## catweazle

The 3rd picture in the row with more brownish bags happens to be mine  i took the picture indoors with our dinner table lights on. IRL she looks more like soft golden brown colour. I'll try to take another picture outside to see, if there's a difference.


----------



## Donzie

catweazle said:


> The 3rd picture in the row with more brownish bags happens to be mine  i took the picture indoors with our dinner table lights on. IRL she looks more like soft golden brown colour. I'll try to take another picture outside to see, if there's a difference.



Oh wow! Fancy that. I would love to see a photo of what your bag looks like outside to compare. I’m thinking it’s a lighting/camera thing that changes the colour of the oak. The second “rosy oak” photo is a Roxy that I purchased on eBay recently. Now that she has arrived here she looks more brown than that photo suggests. But gosh she is divine. Her leather is amazing.  Soft, chewy and shiny. I’m so beyond happy with her. I will take a photo of her and post it here as well.

Thanks for your comment. X


----------



## Donzie

My new (vintage) roxanne which I thought was a ’rosy oak’ is more a ’brown oak’ but my goodness leather doesn’t come better than this. Am thrilled with her.  I think she is an early Roxy (without the disc and just the makers initials “PP” instead).


----------



## Donzie

So, I‘ve pulled out a few other Oak pieces I have. Sadly, few (if any) people around me understand this strange fascination I have with leather (Mulberry mostly, but not exclusively) bags. So I apologise in advance for oak bag overkill.

1. NVT oak next to Darwin Oak - how different the colour is, although both just as beautiful, but different.
2. Darwin Elgin next Darwin Roxy - poor Elgin has been stored away too long. While in wonderful condition she needs a little use and abuse to really bring her to life. 
3. Newer (Johnny Cocoa heavy grain) oak lily - I still really like this bag (I prefer the brighter gold HW to the old brass HW on the oak lily) and she is also much more weather proof. But alas, she’s nowhere near the same leather quality as the other older bags.

Would you like to see my Chocolate Darwin/NVT collection next?


----------



## catweazle

Here we go, that's her in broad daylight. It's nice and sunny today  and she looks totally different


----------



## Donzie

catweazle said:


> Here we go, that's her in broad daylight. It's nice and sunny today  and she looks totally different
> 
> View attachment 5062305


Wow, she looks like a totally different bag. She’s a pretty honey colour now. I love how these bags look when looked after but used. Thanks for sharing. Anymore?


----------



## Miss60s

Donzie said:


> My new (vintage) roxanne which I thought was a ’rosy oak’ is more a ’brown oak’ but my goodness leather doesn’t come better than this. Am thrilled with her.  I think she is an early Roxy (without the disc and just the makers initials “PP” instead).
> 
> View attachment 5062064
> View attachment 5062065
> View attachment 5062066
> View attachment 5062068
> View attachment 5062064
> View attachment 5062065
> View attachment 5062066
> View attachment 5062068


It's lovely! So, have you treated it with leather balm or water stop spray? I'm thinking of buying a 2009 ish Darwin Oak Bayswater that has some water marks already. Not even sure if they will go away if I try to ?


----------



## Miss60s

Hi!

Has anyone in here been able to remove rain stains from Darwin Oak leather?

Saddle soap?
Some mention vinegar?
Others dish washer soap?!


----------

